# Bearded Dragon - advice ( weird behaviour )



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

Hiya had my bearded dragon for 6mths now and in the last month I've started to use sand as his/her substrate. Before we were using paper and cushion flooring. In the last week He/She has started to try and climb the vivarium walls and keeps scratching at the walls and floor at this moment in time he/she's scratching the vivarium floor looks like he's trying to dig/move the sand??? 

Is this type of behaviour normal or do you have any ideas what's going on? 

Vivarium is set up correctly and is at the correct temps etc. . . It's a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium. 

Just wondering if it's due to him/her becoming 6 months old and becoming older that's bringing in this different behaviour? 


And help will be appreciated 

Thanks in advance. 




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3y0jbt
Life is what you make of it!


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

Ps he/she always does this in the same corner of the vivarium!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gen5fg
Life is what you make of it!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

She could just be digging, most do espesh to settle at night, if its 24/7 she may be trying to lay eggs too.


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

It's been all day do far 
I've bought more sand to make it deeper for him/her and also bought some ground lying silk leaves for him/her to hide behind or inside. 

If its a female will she still try to lay eggs if she's not been mated? 


Life is what you make of it!


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

To try and combat this issue I've added more sand to make it deeper so if he's a she and is trying to dig to lay eggs it'll be easier now. I've also bought a tile from the reptile shop that's supposed to file his or her claws down so they're not as sharp. I've also invested in some silk vines that he/she can hide behind if needed. The first thing that Monte did was to try and eat them lol. 


Life is what you make of it!


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok well I took him to a local lizard specialist shop they looked at him and told me that he's defiantly a BOY. His behaviour had got better since I've invested in a few meetings for his vivarium


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

mine does that. i have changed him from sand to lino and have a large cat litter tray filled with sand . he has dug himself a sort of hole and sits in it. seems happy enough


----------

